# Change my user name?



## AngryPuppy (Jul 25, 2003)

I have had this AngryPuppy handle for years, but I have quit using it everywhere but here.

Can I change my user name? The name I want is available.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

You're not Angry !


----------



## AngryPuppy (Jul 25, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> You're not Angry !


*laughs*

Thus the need to change it.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Are you able to change it for sure (here) ?


----------



## AngryPuppy (Jul 25, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> Are you able to change it for sure (here) ?


I don't know.

I'm hoping for some guidance... either for someone to say that they won't do it or the proper procedure for getting it done if it is allowed.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Please refer to the sticky thread...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=407641


----------



## AngryPuppy (Jul 25, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Please refer to the sticky thread...
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=407641


Thanks, Mike. I must not have done a decent search, or I should have seen that.

The reasoning is sound on name changes.

I have some thinking to do before having this account closed.

Thanks again.


----------

